# avebury bans M/homes



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

motorhomes are band from avebury see here http://www.megalithic.co.uk/article.php?sid=2146412970


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Chapter,

The height barrier is only going to be used over Festival/Sabat weekends and periods, it will be open the rest of the time and at all other times Motorhomes can park in the main car park. It has been closed all this week so far but they have been opening it for the tourist buses. After Thursday it will be opened up again for anyone to park.
They have only done this after the Local parish council made them take action against the Pagans and other people who camp in the car park at these times, as there is no planning permission for the car park to be used as a camp site.
They have also now banned tents from using the overflow grassed area at the back of the car park for the same reason.
The National Trust have again provided some toilets in the car park for anyone that is going to be sleeping there overnight in their cars :roll: tomorrow for the Solstice Celebrations. 
In previous years the car park would already be overflowing with people so far there is no one there  

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh and the very villagers and councillors that complained about the camping, are now complaining that as coaches cannot get into the car park they are dropping off and collecting in the village itself :twisted: 
They forced this situation, the village post office has recently announced it is to close and the school will close at the end of summer term next month. They want it all ways, a quiet village with no noisy children playing in the streets = no young families moving in = no school = no one shopping at the post office/shop .
Am waiting to see what happens next there :? 

Tina


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I parked in the small central car park (by the toilets) last in autumn on a very wet day (in a hire car) and noticed a sign saying it wasn't to be used by visitors. I ignored the sign - welcoming lot aren't they.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We used to go to Avebury on a wednesday evening on our motorbike ,there was a gathering at The Red Lion pub and between 200-350 motorbikes would turn up,they used to have a barbecue at the pub with the takings going to local causes so we were welcomed and the locals would come out to chat, so just to let you know they are alright there really.

Chris


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Chris,

They still have Wednesday nights biker nights and it is packed to overflowing and great fun for all that go. most of the rest of the times the pub is fairly quiet although it does great food.

Frank, the small carpark is for the people that live in the village who do not have any parking spaces outside their houses and is also for disabled badge holders, the main carpark being a bit of a walk away. You can park there in the evenings without problems if you are having a stroll around the stones or going to the pub.It is a lovely area to visit and soon the Silbury Hill visitor centre will be open for all who want to see how the restoration of that is going.

:happy7: :happy7: 

Tina


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Tinaglen
Do they still have the Odiham meet or were too many getting killed on their way home.
Avebury was better , not controlled by the police and you got served quicker in the pub :lol: 

Chris


----------

